# Brine for pork butt recipe?



## chris246810 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hello I'm looking to smoke a pork butt tomorrow I did one already and I had a brine recipe that used salt and molasses and water but I don't remember the amount of each ingridanet. Anyone can help me out or give their own ideas I want to do a over night brine.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## theelballew (Jul 29, 2017)

[h1]Real Simple Curing Brine[/h1]
for every 1 gallon of water, add:

1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)

1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji]

1 cup brown sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] brown sugar mix

1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt

stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, inject if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in

weight down with a partially filled 1 qt or 1 gal. ziploc bag or bags to keep meat immersed

Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.) If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.

You can add any other flavorings you'd like, this is just the basic curing brine. 1 heaping tablespoon of cure is about 1 ounce. The maximum concentration allowed safely is 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine (24 lbs.per 100 gallons: 16 oz. x 24 = 384 ounces, 1/100th is 3.84 ounces). You can experiment with different concentrations as long as you keep it between those parameters:


----------



## chartle (Jul 29, 2017)

chris246810 said:


> Hello I'm looking to smoke a pork butt tomorrow I did one already and I had a brine recipe that used salt and molasses and water but I don't remember the amount of each ingridanet. Anyone can help me out or give their own ideas I want to do a over night brine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


Thats Alton Brown's recipe.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/barbecue-pork-butt-recipe-2047110


----------

